# Help for RV newbie..............



## DarranP (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello, I'm based in the UK and am looking at purchasing my first RV for full-timing.
I have looked at a 1997 Holiday Rambler Endeavour 36ft with 5.9 24Valve Cummins pusher and Allison gearbox. It has a side-out and excellent interior finishings.
It is for sale at Dudleys RV here in the UK for Â£89500, can anyone tell me if this seems a reasonable price  :question: 
Also, has anyone here had experience with Dudleys RV (based in Witney, UK).

Any info that anyone can give will be greatly appreciated.

TIA

DarranP


----------



## Jay Raymer (Jul 11, 2003)

Help for RV newbie..............

Hi Darran,
A 1997 Holiday Rambler Endeavour would list over here for around $70,000 or just about Â£42,000 if my math is correct.


----------

